
10 Things I Hate About Facebook - danw
http://webworkerdaily.com/2007/06/13/ten-things-i-hate-about-you-facebook/
======
danielha
I know her headline is just an attention grabber, but the entire writeup is
just incredibly inapt.

You have to login? I think the whole point is that it's personal profiles with
great access control. Users don't learn HTML and Javascript by adding apps?
Are you kidding me?

~~~
paulgb
Agreed. Many of the bad things she mentioned are things I consider positive
things (privacy settings, non-customizable look). The article almost goes back
and forth between describing things myspace has that facebook doesn't, and
things that are easy to ask for but hard to do. Neither of these categories
justifies hate, even if it is just an attention grabber.

------
jsmcgd
I not convinced she's actually used facebook.

